# Baby Nigerian goats! :-)



## totesmcgoats (Nov 16, 2015)

Holy goats! I came out to feed my goats and there are two new babies! We didn't even know she was pregnant! I am not prepared - please give me your quick and dirty to get these guys ft to a good start! These are our first babes!


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 16, 2015)

From the pics, looks like mom did her job wonderfully!   They are up on their feet and dry and appear to be nursing! Looks like everything is just as it should be at this point. GREAT JOB!  Just keep an eye on the kids and make sure they are nursing and that mom is feeding them (milk) and all should be fine! If you feel their tummies, they should feel "full" indicating they're getting the milk they need. Congrats "Goatie Momma"!


----------



## babsbag (Nov 16, 2015)

That is my favorite way to find kids, up and nursing. Everything that @Latestarter said...make sure they are warm at night, not sure where you live but this time of year can get cold. You might want to make them some sweaters out of old sweatpants. There are a lot of ideas online for making them; I haven't done any as we in CA and our winters aren't that vicious. If the kids aren't crying they are doing just fine, a hungry baby will  cry.

Was the dam current on her vaccines? If not, you can give CDT to the kids at 7 days and then 3-4 weeks later.

Congratulations.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 16, 2015)

Gosh, was so excited for you I didn't even think to ask... Boy(s) or girl(s)?


----------



## totesmcgoats (Nov 16, 2015)

I can't stop looking at them! Ha!  They are moving around the pen nicely and nursing.  Should I be doing anything with their umbilical cords?  I just went back out to check and they are little blue-eyed bucklings! So fun!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 16, 2015)

Congrats on the new babies.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 16, 2015)

Congrats on the babies! 

Given that you didn't know the doe was pregnant do you know when she last received a CDT shot?   

Not sure if you check fecals yourself or have your vet do so- you may want to check in 3 days as kidding can bring on a parasite bloom.

Enjoy the babies!


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 16, 2015)

Some folks "dip" the umbilicals in iodine, some don't... They will shrivel up, dry out, and fall off eventually either way. Aside from the CD&T shot recommendations above, from my understanding, the first week or 2 for the kids will be the time you have to monitor them. The kids will get a huge amount of antibodies/"innoculation" and biological health (having trouble finding the words) from the mother's milk which will be mostly colostrum at first, changing over to pure milk over the first several weeks. As @babsbag said, depending on where you live, you need to make sure they can keep warm at night. If you have other goats (I assume) you may need to separate the mom and kids for a week or two so the kids don't get hurt by the other goats trying to establish a pecking order and head butting them. Give them a chance to grow a little.

If the kids get parasites from the mom, or their environment (worms primarily or cocci) they can go down hill very, very quickly! Watch their poop and if it gets runny (scours) that will need to be addressed immediately if not sooner. Listen to their breathing for raspy-ness or coughing, which could indicate pneumonia, which again will need to be addressed post haste. Not trying to scare you...

In the next several days you'll need to determine if they are polled (no horns) or if horned. If they are horned and you don't want horns, they will need to be dis-budded. This is normally done within the first 5-7 days (this is one time where a CD&T shot is important to prevent infection). Within the next 3-4 weeks you'll need to decide if you want to keep them or sell them, then if they should be left intact or wethered.

If you have specific questions, @OneFineAcre , @Southern by choice , @babsbag , @Goat Whisperer , @goatgurl , and so many others could (and I'm sure WOULD) most likely help you! So much fun! I hope to experience it myself sooner rather than later! Congrats again.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 16, 2015)

Congrats on the kids! The dam and kids look great  Are they bucks, does, or 1 of each? The are adorable!

I dip the cords in iodine. Its not expensive and helps prevent joint navel ill- a nasty disease/infection at the navel. If the cords are long cut them so they are about 2 inches. Be sure to tie it off with floss before cutting (tie right above the 2 inch mark).

Like the others said, if the dam didn't get vaccinated, you will need to vaccinate the kids sooner.

I always check the teats. Squeeze a few squirts to make sure she doesn't have a plug and to make sure the colostrum is thin enough for the kids to drink. Last year we had a doe freshen with VERY thick colostrum. We actually had to mix it with milk so the kids could drink it. Some kids will look like they are nursing but aren't getting anything due to a thick plug or ultra thick colostrum.

Do you know if the doe passed the entire placenta? If you aren't sure watch your girl for a fever.

We always monitor the kids for parasites. You don't see it until they are a few weeks.

When the kids are first born they have a dark stool, then they get a yellow stool (from the colostrum)- so don't be alarmed!

I hope you keep us updated! They are stinking adorable!


----------



## La-Z Hooves Farm (Nov 16, 2015)

totesmcgoats said:


> Holy goats! I came out to feed my goats and there are two new babies! We didn't even know she was pregnant! I am not prepared - please give me your quick and dirty to get these guys ft to a good start! These are our first babes!


Congratulations on your new kiddos!  What breed of goats do you have. so, pink or blue or both.  is she a FF?  you'll do fine so don't worry so much, just sit back and enjoy the scenery of those lil ones. just find out about medical history on momma. What We usually do after my does kid, we will deworm her due to all the stress and all. plus her hornmones are all stress, so on the day of kidding we will watch momma with babies, to make sure their nursing good. we would deworm momma. and make sure momma is getting proper nutrition. oh yea and watch those water buckets. don't want any accidents.   Once again Congratulations.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Nov 16, 2015)

Congratulations!! They're handsome little guys!!


----------



## totesmcgoats (Nov 17, 2015)

Squee!  This is such fun!  We have two little bucklings.  I was finally able to locate a vet in case we run in to problems, but so far, so good!  We took everyone's advice and I bought them some sweaters.  Because when will you ever have the chance to buy crazy Christmas sweaters for your goats?!  We know the dam was current on her CD&T, but we've had her for a couple of months and know that she didn't have it a month before birthing, since we didn't expect that!   We are setting up our solar panels to run a heat lamp today as the temps are supposed to dip in the next couple of days.  We live in Cincinnati, and thankfully we've had a couple of days of good weather.  I will keep everyone posted - I truly appreciate all of your comments!  And now, I present to you, newborn goats in Christmas sweaters:


----------



## animalmom (Nov 17, 2015)

The boys look great!  What a lovely surprise for you, and a darling piece of eye candy for us! 

Please do keep us posted on their progress, and of course their names.  Sit back and enjoy the show.  Just wait until those little guys start testing out the springs in their legs.


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 17, 2015)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 17, 2015)

Precious babies!! Moms gorgeous, too. Congratulations!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Nov 17, 2015)

Aww! So cute!


----------



## babsbag (Nov 17, 2015)

Love those sweaters; they are adorable little guys. Babies are so fun.

A  month before on the CDT is optimal of course, but as long as she has been vaccinated they should be fine until the normal 3 week date for their shots.  Depending on what you are going to do with the kids you might think about disbudding them unless they are polled. It looks like mom has horns so maybe you are ok with that but something to think about now rather than later.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 17, 2015)

They are adorable, and I love the sweaters! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 18, 2015)

Be very careful with a heat lamps. Heat lamps cause a lot of barn fires.
We have just used the clamp on lights from lowes with 150watt or even just a 100 watt incandecent light bulbs, not true heat lamps. I don't really think they are needed.   We use zip ties to make sure the light is secure, don't just rely on the clamp, the adults can knock them loose.  We put the light up high enough so that when you put your hand below it you can feel the heat.
The temps were in the 20's at night when we did this.  Also, if you put a dark colored plastic pan beneath the light, it will hold some of the heat and the babies will snuggle together.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 18, 2015)

They are so cute! Try to only put sweaters on when they really need it. Most of the time its better to take it off in the day. You don't want them to depend on having extra warmth unless it is bitterly cold. The only time I consider putting coats on them is if its dropping down below freezing. Most of the time if they have their dam, she will keep them warm and they won't need anything else. 

Enjoy them! 

As the others said, be very careful with the heat lamp! To many think "Barn fire? Pfft that'l never happen to me" but the reality is that it DOES happen!


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 18, 2015)

Just noticed that water bucket behind you in the picture... Be careful as many have found drowned babies in them. The littles are inquisitive and if they go in head first, can't get out. <---consider it like someone saying all kids on bicycles should wear helmets. just being cautious. I never did as a kid (centuries ago) and still don't when I ride my Harley...  I must be the possessor of Dumb luck?


----------



## sadieml (Nov 18, 2015)

When I was a kid we got a duckling for Easter one year.  We 5 kids very cleverly(we thought) named him Quack Quack.  My Nannie, out here on the family farm, took him in when he got bigger, and he grew into a very handsome white Pekin duck.  After a year or 2 a neighbor gave my Nannie Lady Duck and she and Quack Quack set up housekeeping.  Late spring saw a clutch of ducky eggs and half a dozen fuzzy little babies.  At around 8 or 10 days of age these beautiful babies DROWNED in an old toilet in the barnyard.  Ducks, mind you.  My Nannie, a seasoned farmer, cried heartily, filled that toity with dirt, planted petunias in it and proclaimed no more duck babies could ever die there.  Soon after, a fox or a bobcat killed Lady Duck, there were no more babies, and Quack Quack lived to the ripe old age of 12 or so as a widower.  He never seemed to want another lady companion to be honest, and was very sweet. He would follow Nannie around the yard like a puppy, feeding chickens, hoeing the garden, where he would kindly remove those pesky bugs, anything to help.  Nannie also cried when Quack Quack died, called Daddy so we could all go "up the country" and bury him, and then put petunias on his grave.  This is my way of saying, always be careful with any baby and water. You won't believe who can drown in very little H2O.


----------



## totesmcgoats (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the advice! I was concerned about barn fires, and I like these tips! I just went out to check on them and I noticed that the dam has some blood on her tail and a little near her vagina. I can't find any blood anywhere in the pen. Is it normal to have post-partem bleeding? Also any tips on milking a Nigerian? The teats are soooo small! I think one side might need a little help but I can't seem to get anything out. Thanks all!!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 20, 2015)

Definitely  normal to have a discharge after giving birth.   You might even notice that it stops for awhile and then starts back with a vengeance in a couple of weeks.  As long as her appetite is good and she doesn't run a temp, it's fine.  If you notice in any way that she seems "off" just take her temp.


----------



## sadieml (Nov 20, 2015)

Yeah, totally normal to have discharge.  She just gave birth!  Try to clean her up a bit every couple of days to avoid maggots or anything.  Sounds gross, but it can happen.  Just a wet rag (warm would feel nice, I'm SURE).  As for milking, I'm sure others can be much more help, but if she's nursing on demand then she won't have a lot of output at first.  Very small amounts throughout the day are how demand works.  That's why a lot of folks milk by hand and give the babies bottles after 1 or 2 weeks, tops.  I'm thinking of bottle feeding all of our young after a week or so with mom.  Don't know, yet, and since we don't even have does, yet, we have plenty of time to decide.


----------



## totesmcgoats (Nov 20, 2015)

Any suggestions on what to do about water for the rest of the herd while keeping the babies safe? Maybe a low, shallow pan?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 20, 2015)

totesmcgoats said:


> Any suggestions on what to do about water for the rest of the herd while keeping the babies safe? Maybe a low, shallow pan?



We hang ours up off of the ground so they can't get in it.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 20, 2015)

Hang buckets off of the ground.












The best way to milk a Nigerian.


----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 20, 2015)

As always, great advice! Tube socks old and worn work great for small kids, too. Cut holes out for head and legs.... Voila goat blanket! We use them on the pot belly pigs when. they get cold.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 20, 2015)

totesmcgoats said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice! I was concerned about barn fires, and I like these tips! I just went out to check on them and I noticed that the dam has some blood on her tail and a little near her vagina. I can't find any blood anywhere in the pen. Is it normal to have post-partem bleeding? Also any tips on milking a Nigerian? The teats are soooo small! I think one side might need a little help but I can't seem to get anything out. Thanks all!!!!


Like the others said, the blood is normal 

I hand milk my does, it can be hard to milk at first but you will get the hang of it. You say you cant get anything out, is that because you can't grab the teat or does the teat have a "plug"? 
I always wash the udder with a soap/bleach/water mixture. When I am done milking I spray them with fight bac teat spray.

You might want to edit your thread title, this is no longer an emergency  Now you get to sit back and enjoy the kids!


----------



## sadieml (Nov 21, 2015)

If there is a plug, a brief soak in warm water and a gentle massage should help dislodge it.  (I used to be a lactation consultant on the side.  Amazing how it can come in handy.)

Be firm but gentle with your grip, remember it's not a garden hose.  It may take a little coaxing to get a flow, but if you start milking twice a day and feeding the babies with bottles, you will probably get much better production.  If you use the Pritchard nipples and have any trouble (we did) try the Producer's Pride (3 for 7.99 @ Tractor Supply).  They fit into regular baby bottles (you can get at the Dollar Tree), and worked great for us.  We had one who just could not latch on (even with his mom).

Also, you can make your own milker fairly cheap if you don't want to do it by hand or your hands are too big.  Try this site:  http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/85-4/hughlene_dunn/ 
I'm gonna try and use a hand-held breast pump I have, or maybe just the cheap and easy one on that site!  If you want to spend a little more, try:  http://www.diymilkingmachine.com/

Be sure and keep us posted.  Such lovely babies.  (Yours too @OneFineAcre !)


----------



## La-Z Hooves Farm (Nov 21, 2015)

Oh,  My goodness. this is cuteness overload.  Enjoy them, they grow  too too fast.  So what are ya'lls plans  now. ya'll gonna keep them or sale. cause disbudding with lil bucks is sooner than later, thats if your plans are for disbudding them. Everyone has their own thoughts about that. My farm disbuds, all because horns are dangerous for them in fences and myself, not wanting to get horned. I'm not as young as I use to be, can't run that fast anymore.  I'm not that old Yet. But not far from it. There is also vaccinations & deworming  (don't forget about coccidia prevention)  when time comes. Plus if you do keep them, do you keep both as lil bucklings or do ya'll need to wether them? Just some things to think about.  Oh yea, don't forget lil  Bucklings can be fertile at as young as 7 weeks of age. These are just some things I went through when my does had lil bucklings their last kidding.  When they all left with their new loving families; I will admit it, I cried like a little baby.  I couldn't help it they were my babies.  Well Congratulation on your lil boys in your barn.  Hope this helps. Have Fun!!!


----------



## totesmcgoats (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone!  It's funny - I have two human boys of my own and you'd think I could think critically about this in regards to goats.    It all makes sense!  Anyway, we found a local vet that does disbudding and castration.  We don't have any equipment or experience in these areas yet and we feel that a vet would be the best option right now. I will be hanging a bucket today - why didn't I think of that! 

In case I forgot to mention it, we named the buckling with white on his ears and head Cookie and the mostly black buckling Oreo.  Super original, but when you let a 5 year old help you, well......


----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 21, 2015)

Oreo and Cookie ( HAH!  ) are going to be great. I don't remember if anyone warned you, but also be on the look out for a parasite bloom. Directly after birthing does are more succeptable to cocci and worm infestations. 

I'm sure she will be fine. We need more pictures of those cuties.


----------



## sadieml (Nov 21, 2015)

Next time we have babies I'm going to try clove oil injections instead of hot-iron disbudding.  According to everything I've read, it's a one-shot deal (literally) and 100% effective.  The guy we got our boys from disbudded them, and I'm a little concerned with the scurs.  Mark says they'll fall off, but I'm not so sure.  They're what 3 1/2 mos now?

Also, definitely watch Mama for the parasite bloom.  Can't be very pleasant, and of course, she can pass them to Cookie and Orea.  Love the names, btw.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 21, 2015)

I figured there had to be a young'un with those names, not that anything is wrong with them! I think they are cute names


----------



## La-Z Hooves Farm (Nov 24, 2015)

Love the names. I have a oreo cookie as well. she's is so spoiled. i can't help it, their are such love bugs.   Here's a pic of my lil doe; except that she's 1 1/2 yrs. old, &  is 2 mos. preg.. now.  Oreo is the black & white pinto, she is bred to the black & white cou-clair, he has blue eyes.  i can't wait to have some kiddos myself  again. Seeing your lil kiddos got my palms itchey again.  They are so much fun,  don't you just love watching them play. their like popping popcorn hopping around.


----------



## sadieml (Nov 24, 2015)

@La-Z Hooves Farm, that is a beautiful pair!  Can't wait to see their babies.  They do look like popcorn popping!  It's just like in the cartoons, and I want to add sound effects.  BOING! BOING!


----------



## La-Z Hooves Farm (Nov 24, 2015)

sadieml said:


> @La-Z Hooves Farm, that is a beautiful pair!  Can't wait to see their babies.  They do look like popcorn popping!  It's just like in the cartoons, and I want to add sound effects.  BOING! BOING!


Thank You! Oh & by the way, the sound effects are perfect.  LOL    she is due in march 2016. She's my oreo cookie. If I would have seen it when she was lil I would have named her Ms. Ducky. If you look closely on her side there is a duck. you have to look real close, then when you see it, that duck just stands out big time.   oh well next time I'll pay more attention to critters on my critters.   let me know how long it takes you to find the duck.   
I do have 4 more does that are due to kid in jan. 2016 by this same buck.


----------



## totesmcgoats (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm just devastated. I went out to feed the herd this morning and all of our goats are dead. A pit bull was sitting in the middle of the pen. I am just sick.


----------



## animalmom (Nov 26, 2015)

What?  Are you serious?  Is that dog still among the living?  S S S!

Here's a big hug for you honey, that taint no way to start your day.


----------



## La-Z Hooves Farm (Nov 26, 2015)

totesmcgoats said:


> I'm  went out to feed the herd this morning and all of our goats are dead. A pit bull was sitting in the middle of the pen. I am just sick.


 I am soooo sorry! How many?  Was you able to pen up the pit bull? If so, do you know who it belongs too?   This happened to one of the families that bought two of my lil goats, except it was a GSD and it was still in the barn.  She was sooo mad & upset; like you said, sick. So She called the police & they wrote it up & then they found the owners, the dog had a collar on with ID on it.  Luckily the owner owned up to it,said it was his dog, & he did the responsible thing & paid them for their loss. Alot of folks wouldn't. The cop who came out told her that she could & had the right to shot the dog, cause it(the dog) was caught red handed with the goats, they were dead, the dog was in the barn, plus it had the evidence on it that the dog done it. case closed, hands down no questions asked. But she wouldn't, she said she couldn't, & it wouldn't bring her babies back. Now me, I don't think I could have done that, my heart would be breaking too hard to think straight. The dog was being a dog, but the owner should have taken his responsibility of owning a dog more seriously. It's called A FENCE. The big problem now is like the Old Timers use to say, Once a dog gets the taste of blood, it will always have that drive. Now with it being a pit bull; you know thats a different can of worms cause of the breed. A pit bull, man of man. I've never heard of any good stuff about that breed, I know there is good & bad in all breeds of dog; this breed is known for being used in fighting dogs. But the reimbursement don't make it right.     I know You are just sick to your stomach about this, I know I would be;  Our Farm will be putting yours in our Prayers.   Hugh Hug 4U Sweetheart I am so sorry this happened to you & your family.  If you need to talk, I'm hear for the listening. My shoulder is available.


----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 26, 2015)

That's terrible! I'd be lost, but first my flowers would have a new form of fertilizer.

Hope you got rid of that dog one way or another. Find the owners, it will help. It won't bring the goats back but it will help.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 26, 2015)

How terrible, so sorry to hear


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 26, 2015)

I am so sorry     I can't imagine how heartbroken you must all be


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 26, 2015)

OMG! That's terrible! I'm so sorry for you and your family!  What a terrible Thanksgiving gift  I hope you put that dog down! Then take pictures and alert the authorities so they can track down the owner. Jeeze... I'd want to put the owner down too! 

Really hope this doesn't ruin your desire to have goats... It wasn't yours or the goats fault. Damn... Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry @totesmcgoats!! That's so awful!!  I can't imagine what you must be feeling.  Know that you have people here to support you. You'll be in my prayers!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 26, 2015)

So sorry to hear this.  I know you are heartbroken.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 27, 2015)

I am so sorry for your tragic loss.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 27, 2015)

What a horrible thing to find, I am so sorry.  I know that retribution won't bring them back but I hope you find that dog's owner and make them pay and that dog needs to just be GONE.  I can't even imagine what you had to deal with.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 27, 2015)

I am so sorry @totesmcgoats    

Like some of the others said, I hope you don't get out of goats completely  
I hope that dog has been taken care of


----------



## sadieml (Nov 28, 2015)

@totesmcgoats  OMG!  I can't even begin to imagine what you're going through.  You are definitely in our prayers.  Please, do contact the police.  This dogs owner, if he has one, is responsible for your loss.  Compensation won't make you feel better, but maybe a few new goats to love on will help you through this.  My heart is aching for you.  I cannot see to type.  No more for now.  God bless you @totesmcgoats  and your whole family.



Okay, I kind of have myself under control.  Definitely seek out the police, the dog owner needs to be brought to justice.  I don't care where you live, NO ONE should let any dog roam freely. There should be fencing and leashes.  (@La-Z Hooves Farm)  We have 2 Pit rescues, and the older one, the male, is gentle as a lamb.  The female (about 18 mos younger) is possibly his daughter.  He was kept lovely, a show-off dog, but she was being used as bait to teach the males to fight.  He came to us at like 5am 2-28-12 in the freezing rain; we found her roaming the streets 5 mos later.  She was so small we thought she was about 2 or 3 mos old.  First thing next am I took her to a vet who said she was at least 6 mos old, nearly deadly from starvation ( had stayed alive by eating feces) and her growth was permanently stunted.  She seems to have flashbacks sometimes, but she is still a sweet dog.  It is a shame that the breed that was used as a "nanny dog" in the early 1900's has been turned into something people fear.  They were once the family dog of choice.  I will never understand these A**H**** who destroy dogs and _other animals _for fighting.  No REAL MAN would ever do such a thing!  I'm just saying...


----------



## sadieml (Dec 1, 2015)

Dear, dear Totes!!!  We are all very concerned about you.  Please let us hear from you soon.  We hope and pray you're healing.  Much BYH *love* from all of us.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 1, 2015)

I just saw what happened.
That is just awful. 
I feel so badly for you and your family.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 1, 2015)

It is in situations like this that I get this overwhelming urge to "fix it" (not that they can be replaced) and give the grieving owner a goat...(or 2)


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 1, 2015)

sadieml said:


> Dear, dear Totes!!! We are all very concerned about you. Please let us hear from you soon. We hope and pray you're healing. Much BYH *love* from all of us.


 Yes, I hope that you are okay! This must be so hard for you... know that you have your BYH family to be here for you! 



babsbag said:


> It is in situations like this that I get this overwhelming urge to "fix it" (not that they can be replaced) and give the grieving owner a goat...(or 2)


 That's very sweet of you @babsbag! I too understand that they cannot be replaced, but I want to say that is sweet!


----------



## sadieml (Dec 2, 2015)

babsbag said:


> It is in situations like this that I get this overwhelming urge to "fix it" (not that they can be replaced) and give the grieving owner a goat...(or 2)



I agree with @BlessedWithGoats, you are such a sweetheart!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks guys, it is just in my makeup to try and be the fixit person; not always the best thing to be and I keep it in check pretty well but that doesn't mean that I don't think about trying. I hate to see people hurting.


----------



## totesmcgoats (Dec 5, 2015)

You are all so wonderful!  I have been having such a hard time with this.  My sweet husband and dad went and took care of the goats so that I didn't have to see them that way again.  I'm having a hard time getting that image out of my head.  It brings me to tears every time I think about it.

The dog is dead.  We called the police because it was Thanksgiving and they were the only people available to handle it. The dog was stuck in the pen with my goats and a couple of my chickens.  When they got him out, he struggled so hard against the noose that he passed out - they told me he died in the squad car on the way to the SPCA.  The owner hasn't been found yet, but our local police and the SPCA are looking for them.  We have pictures and a police report, so hopefully we will find the owner and get some justice.  But it won't bring my sweet goats back. 

We've talked with some people that are selling 6 month old twins, a doeling and a wether.  We think we might go ahead and purchase them.  I have to say though, I'm really nervous about it.  We are trying to make our fence more secure, but we aren't even really sure how the dog got in.  We are putting electric fencing above the existing fence to keep predators out.  I just can't believe any of this happened, and I am still so devastated.  You all have been a shining spot in all of this.  I can't say enough how much I appreciate your sympathy.


----------



## animalmom (Dec 5, 2015)

So very, very glad to see you back on here my dear.  I think we'd all be over at your house hugging and crying with you and I'm glad you are looking at getting more goats.  Remember their antics, their smiles and your joy and you will be alright in time.  As you know you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 5, 2015)

Really SO glad to see you back Totes! Was really worried about you as I know how much this had to hurt! So soon after getting them and being so attached. You'll never forget them or what happened, but the pain will dull over time and you'll remember the fun times you had with them, if even for such a short time. 

Super happy that you aren't giving up! Some new goats won't replace what you had, but will allow you to start all over creating new happy memories! It's a terrible thing to say, but I'm glad that dog is no longer with us. I love most dogs and have absolutely nothing against pits. What I DO have a problem with is incompetent, indifferent, inept dog owners who's animals hurt the innocent. I hope the police find the owners. They should pay damages as well as any fines associated with not controlling their dog.

Just go over your enclosure as best you can and make sure you've got it battened down as best you can. One thing you might consider is laying down an apron of 2x4 wire all the way around the outside extending out say 2 feet. You can hog ring/clip it to the bottom of the existing fencing then spread dirt over it and let grass grow up through it. If any areas won't stay down (worry about hitting it with the lawn mower) you can use landscaping nails (hook at top) to pound it down and hold it. This will prevent any predators from digging under or slipping under the existing fencing. This is what many of us do around our chicken coops and runs. You may have read about it over on BYC.

Keep in touch please and share some pics of the new couple when they arrive! Hang in there! We're all behind you on this!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 5, 2015)

So glad to hear from you Totes, and know that you're making it.  I can't even imagine how this must feel for you; I just felt awful when I heard what had happened.  Like @animalmom said, we'd be and with you! I'm glad you're looking into getting more goats too; they don't replace the ones that were lost, but I'm glad you're not giving up on goats!
I hope that in all of this you are not blaming yourself. I know that we sometimes do this when something happens. But sometimes things happen, even though we take great precautions to prevent bad things from happening.  After the fact, we can think of all the "oh, I should have done this", or, "if only I had..." that might have prevented the bad thing from happening; those won't help us, and nothing can make us go back in time. I lost a dog that wasn't even a year old yet; he somehow choked himself on his dog run. My dad had used this type of tie-out on his dog, and his dog was fine. It was hard, and sometimes I still miss him. It's okay to cry, and it's wonderful that you have a wonderful family, like your husband and dad, to support you! So please please please don't beat yourself up over this, or think that it is your fault... because it is NOT. You gave your goats a wonderful life, you cared for them, and loved them. Like @Latestarter said, remember the fun times you had with them!  We're here for you!


----------



## sadieml (Dec 5, 2015)

So glad to hear from you, Totes.  We all continue to pray for you and your family, and are very happy you aren't giving up on goats.  You are such a wonderful goatie Mom, it would be a tragedy not to continue raising the little angels.  Eager to see pics of the new pair when they arrive.  Don't forget that you are NOT to blame in any way for what happened, and sometime soon we hope the police will bring the irresponsible dog owner to justice.  Sorry that the dog had to die, but he really needed to after what he did.

Soak in all our  and  and get back to lovin' on some goatie babies ASAP.  Only goatie therapy can really get you through this crisis. (Well, loving on a kitty can help with almost ANYTHING, so that can work as a temporary substitute, if need be.)  Looking forward to hearing from you again SOON.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 5, 2015)

So glad you are back online! I hope it works out and you can bring those 2 kids home! I know it won't replace the goats you lost, but it can help bring comfort  I think anyone who read your post had the same sick feeling, I know I did.  It is really hard to put into words. Almost everyone on this forum has lost something, we all understand. 
My goats are my buddies. We go thru the good, the bad, and the ugly. My girls do so much for me, we are very bonded. We lost a doe to a freak accident a few weeks ago and I still can't think about it without tearing up. I loved that girl. In 2017 we are hoping to get her granddaughter. 

It sounds like you have a good setup. I would run 4 stands of hotwire on the outside of the fence. 1 a few inches off the ground, 1 a knee height, 1 between knee height and the top, and the last one at the top. 

With the charger, I prefer at least 1 joule output but 0.5 has also worked for use. We don't need to keep predators out because our LGD's do it for us, we just need it to keep the goats in. Make sure the charger is pulsed. The shock doesn't do damage, so the goats will be fine if they touch it. 

Do NOT get a solar charger. I hate the one we have   Everyone else I know isn't happy with them either. Go with an AC or DC. You can order a Patriot charger from Jeffers, most of them have both the AC & DC hookup. I like it because it gives you more options.    

Again, I am so happy you are back BYH!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 5, 2015)

So glad to hear from you; I know you have to go through that grieving process so I understand your absence. Rather happy to hear about the dog, that sounds cruel but if the people got him back he would probably be right back at your door.  Everyone has given you good advice on fencing; hot wire is awesome. We use a DC charger with a solar panel to keep the battery charged, it works out good. As to how they got in the pen, if not under then over, it is amazing what they can climb.

The new goats sound good, I hope you get them or some others. I can't imagine not having goats... they are so much a part of my life. New kids will be hitting the ground soon so you should have plenty to choose from in the next few months.

Welcome back and we will need pictures if you get new goats ...it is required.


----------



## Dogma (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## totesmcgoats (Dec 6, 2015)

Does anyone have an opinion on poly wire/poly tape/aluminum wire?  We are going to see our new goats tomorrow, but we won't pick them up until next week after we get the fence up and a little maintenance around the pen!  I'll take pictures!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 6, 2015)

Poly wire or poly tape, the aluminum is just too hard  to work with IMO. This is the one we use and it works well. We have used cheaper ones, they break.  Good ground rods are what makes the fence work, we have 3...don't skimp on them and drive them as deep as you possibly can. If you have any questions just ask. Also, get a fence tester so you know that it is working without touching it 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/zareba-polywire-400-meter-6-conductors


----------



## babsbag (Dec 6, 2015)

Just realized that you said "our new goats"...guess you made up your mind on buying them.  

Goats are good for the heart.  

Get a good charger too, 1 joule minimum. We use this one
http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/zareba-25-mile-battery-operated-solid-state-fence-charger

But this is a new one and would be my choice now. 
http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/zareba-50-mile-battery-operated-low-impedance-charger


----------



## sadieml (Dec 6, 2015)

I like the way you said "our goats".  Good for you (all of you).

BTW, my DH says use razor wire or barbed wire like in a concentration camp.  When he thinks "Keep things out." he means BUSINESS!

I hope he doesn't try that here!  He is SO FUNNY, but absolutely serious.  Anyway, can't wait to see pics of the newbies.  Take care, sweetie.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 7, 2015)

Congrats Totes! So glad that you're getting some healing done straight away! Nothing will make you feel better than having goats to hug on. I'm sure when you're done, that enclosure will be as strong as Fort Knox... Just without the army battalions and tanks corps surrounding it   I hope you can share some pics of the new "kids" when you have them.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 7, 2015)

So glad you are getting some more goatie kids!   

With the wire, is this temporary or permanent? If its temporary or you are going to be moving it all the time go with the polywire, my second choice would be polytape. The wire it easier to roll up then the tape but you get better visibility with the tape. If this is a one time deal and you are putting it on the hard fencing I'd go with the normal wire. It delivers a better shock then the polywire and tape. If you are close to a road the tape would be a better choice.

Keep in mind the polywire & tape break down pretty quickly. Every few years they will need to be replaced, the normal wire on the other hand will last you a long long time. 

Hope this helps  This is just my personal experience. I think I'll always have the 3 different types, it just depends on the environment.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 13, 2015)

Hoping that you're alright there Totes.   Hoping for an update soon with some pics of new 4 legged family friends!


----------



## sadieml (Dec 13, 2015)

Looking forward to hearing from you, Totes.  I hope the healing continues, and the new goatie babies are home with you SOON!  Don't forget to post pics.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 18, 2015)

@totesmcgoats 

Hope all is well


----------



## totesmcgoats (Dec 21, 2015)

Guys! They are here! We have a doe and her doeling, Brownie and Starfire. Brownie is probably pregnant so hopefully we will have some kids to love on this spring! I'm so happy!!!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 21, 2015)

Aww! Congratulations!!


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 21, 2015)

Gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 21, 2015)

Yeah for goats, they are cuties and so glad you welcomed some more into your home and heart. Hoping for some spring babies for you too.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 21, 2015)

What cuties!!! Glad you got some more


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 21, 2015)

Welcome back Totes!  Have to confess... been a bit worried about you since you've been "away" for a while... Soooo glad to see you back... especially with pics of a couple of new LOVERLIES! They look great! I also notice a nice hot wire at the bottom of the enclosure fence! Excellent! Glad you're back. Hope you have some kids in your immediate future from Brownie! Looking forward to future updates! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 22, 2015)

Congrats! They are stinkin' cute! Thanks for sharing! I hope you keep giving us updates on the little angels. 

Looks like the momma doe was bred back pretty soon after kidding. As she gets farther along you may want to consider feeding her some alfalfa to give her some extra nutrition.


----------



## sadieml (Dec 23, 2015)

What absolute *beauties! *So happy to hear from you.  A couple of lovely goatie girls will assure you a VERY Merry Christmas.  We all still hold you and your family close in our hearts, and continue to prayer for your healing, and these little ladies are certainly a big leap in the right direction.  Do try to let us hear from you whenever possible.  Lots of holiday love to ALL...


----------



## totesmcgoats (Dec 27, 2015)

These goats are so sweet!  They are super friendly and loving.  It's been so cathartic to walk out every morning and see them there.  You all have been wonderful - its been so hopeful to have your advice and condolences and happiness.  Thank you from the bottom of my heart!  I will post more pictures soon!


----------



## sadieml (Dec 27, 2015)

It's sooo lovely to hear from you.  I'm very happy for you that your new girls are so affectionate, that's a wonderful healer - goatie lovin'.  Kimmy is still enthralled every time the boys love on her.  She always comments on how soft their lips are.  I told my sister it's like "butterfly kisses".  Wishing you continued healing and God's greatest blessings in the new year...

ps -  If you haven't seen the "singing goats" video that @Mini Horses posted, check it out!  It's VERY uplifting.


----------



## totesmcgoats (Feb 4, 2016)

Meet our newest little girl. Her name is Pepsi, but my son is adamant that her name shall be Bettie.  She's a sweet little addition to our herd.  She follows me around all day, and cries for me when I have to leave the barn.  I love this!

She's still learning to trust me on the milking stand, so if anyone has any tips, I'd love to hear them!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 4, 2016)

Awwww she's a beauty! Grats on your newest herd member! Can't help you on the stanchion issue. I'm sure others will have all kinds of suggestions! How are your other gals doing? Hope all is well.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 4, 2016)

I just read through this thread, I am soo happy for you that you have some new goaties! And what cuties! As the others said, sometimes you just need animals to love on


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 4, 2016)

She's very pretty!   

I see that she has the kidding cut, so she's due soon?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 4, 2016)

Aww, congratulations!!  She's cute!
When I first started milking my girls, they weren't to happy about it... they would jump/move around some. I had them tied on a leash (I don't have a headgate on the stanchion), and then used the goat hobbles for their back feet. They also get some grain while being milked usually. After a couple days or so, they settled down, and usually behaved quite well! 
I think Pepsi/Bettie will settle down and stand nicely for you too!


----------



## animalmom (Feb 5, 2016)

Raisins!  Raisins are the reason!  My girls get a few raisins when they are done on the milking stand just before they are released from the headgate.  They quickly learn that good behavior gets raisins.  They each learn "be still" especially with the back legs.  Time and patience are on your side.

Also I try to always have one hand on the goat, like resting your hand on her spine,  while I'm reaching for other items -- always having connection with the goat while on the milking stand.

So very glad to see you posting again, @totesmcgoats!


----------



## lynordb (Feb 5, 2016)

What's the difference in the poop being the single little balls like rabbits poop, vs. the poop looking more like dog poop, or like crammed together instead of little single balls?


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 6, 2016)

Basically a good overview of baby goat poop for your viewing pleasure 
http://goat-link.com/content/view/46/75/#.VV8k-09Viko


----------



## sadieml (Feb 7, 2016)

@totesmcgoats -  Well, it won't be long now!  Can't wait to see the little one(s)!


----------



## Liz4 (Mar 27, 2016)

Congrats!,


----------

